
We may have spotted a parallel-universe going backwards in time - letsendpaywalls
https://www.newscientist.com/article/mg24532770-400-we-may-have-spotted-a-parallel-universe-going-backwards-in-time/
======
raidicy
Ironic the user name 'letsendpaywalls' posted an article requiring a
subscription.

~~~
letsendpaywalls
In addition to discussing the content of the article posted, this was the
intended point of the username. Additionally, if anyone has a reasonable
approach to accessing the complete content of this article, I would love to
know it. My typical approaches did not work.

